# Tough Weekend



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Boy, I had one of the best, and one of the worst days of coyote calling of the year this weekend. We tried out a new spot cause everyone and their brother started hunting around home and have hit all our spots. We got there early in the morning and started hunting. By 11:30, we had seen 7 coyotes and hadn't shot 1. We got shots at 4 of them but missed. We had a big problem with them hanging up on us about 400 yards out. They would come just a runnin' in, then stop at 400+ yards and wouldn't commit. 6 of them were within 2 miles of each other, 2 sets of 3 coyotes. Had a lot of fun seeing so many dogs, but wish we could have connected.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, conditions were primo this weekend with the temps and light wind. I suppose all your coyotes are now spooky because of those cheesehead idiots that were "hunting" your area, huh? That is if you are in fact hunting around cooper.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy,

Is that the same group from Wisconsin that got caught tresspassing all over or what ever is was they were doing? Do you know if they were hunting the Carrington area? I have friends up there and I am going to try to get up there yet this year for a few days and was hoping they had not gone thru the area and did the same stuff. I dont really know how hard that area gets hit or if there are good coyote populations but I has to be better that down here.

I see you have no love lost for the "cheeseheads" types and if they came to my area I would feel the same way but I also hope that us Minnesota types dont give you the same bad taste. We get alot of them down here deer hunting. I guess what I am saying is that its too bad that a few fools irregardless of what state they are from can give a every one a bad rap. We see it here with people from states all around us fishing and getting caught with hundreds of fish, especially walleyes, over the limit and it really ticks us off and we read about it in the Outdoor News and dont fee bad for them a bit. They deserve what they get.

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaybic

I hear you.


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

You nailed that one on the head!


----------



## HunterJoe (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you a horrible shot deermeister or what? missing those coyotes, maybe you need to practice before you got hunting. you just made them suckers smarter now


----------



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

HunterJoe, it is a lot harder to hit a coyote then a deer. Im sure if you have hunted coyotes you have missed some to. Maybe they were just having a bad day.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

maybe it is because the coyotes were about 400 yards out and they don't have that big of a body to start off with. bad day or not tough target to hit, when you are used to calling them in within 100 yards and sometimes closer. hunterjoe, how many times out of 5 shots can you say that you could hit a target lets say a paper plate at 400 yards with a varmint caliber gun?


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

let me predict what he will say(or at least what he wants to say to that question) _I can hit a paper plate ever single time I shoot no matter how far away they are, because Im the best shot in the world because i can hit one at 100 yards. there is no difference between 100 and 400 yards_ :roll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been noticing HunterJoe this afternoon. He has made a total of 2 posts, both posts are directed at Deermeister. Both posts are childish and negative. Coincidence, I think not. I'm thinking someone has a beef and created a new username to hide behind to throw slander.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

kind of what i am seeing too. guys, i joined this forum to get away from all the bickering. read a lot, and yes there were different opinions, as always, but name calling i didn't notice. there seems to be a lot of it going on the last few weeks.

places like this are a nice place to share ideas, but can we keep it civil? this is not the place to hash out personal differences. take it outside, please and let the rest of us communicate and learn some techniques to use on the furry critters, please.

:sniper:

life is short, hunting season is TOO short!!!


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

MossyMO, I noticed that too. That is why I never replied back to him because I don't think I've done anything to piss anyone off, and I don't need to keep putting fuel in the fire, if you know what I mean.


----------

